# Aumentar potencia de ordenador con overclock.



## YeisonHuiZa (Jul 10, 2021)

Buenas, tengo un ordenador viejo, mas o menos del 2006 la pieza mas nueva, es de intuir que es poco potente, quisiera que me orientarán en hacerle un overclock al procesador y a la gráfica, y mejorar de alguna manera posible el rendimiento que pueda obtener con ella. 

Placa base 945g7ad-8ks2h 
BiosID 945a04.00.f1.p.51
Procesador Intel pentium dual-core e2140
Gráfica geforce 7200gs/7300se o algo así
 En estos momentos ya tengo un OC a la Gpu a 600mhz en el core y memory, no puedo aumentar mucho de ahí porque genera inestabilidad, quisiera poderle aumentar la frecuencia de la memoria más, asi sea que tenga que dejar el core de fabrica. Es mejor para juegos, no? 

Adjunto archivo de texto del CPU-ID y CPU-Z


----------



## capitanp (Jul 11, 2021)

Una Foxconn esas si la forzas mucho se suicidan, proba ponerle un SSD


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Jul 11, 2021)

capitanp dijo:


> Una Foxconn esas si la forzas mucho se suicidan, proba ponerle un SSD


El problema es que ganó como 3 dólares a la semana, y de eso vivo, así que no me puedo dar el lujo de comprarme uno. Vivo en Venezuela :/


----------



## mcrven (Jul 11, 2021)

Si SUICIDAS la computadora... ni un solo $ vas a ganar.
No entiendo qué pretendes conseguir con hacer overclock a tu máquina. Solo podría aumentar la rata de procesamiento y eso, un 1% si acaso. Imperceptible.


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Jul 11, 2021)

mcrven dijo:


> Si SUICIDAS la computadora... ni un solo $ vas a ganar.
> No entiendo qué pretendes conseguir con hacer overclock a tu máquina. Solo podría aumentar la rata de procesamiento y eso, un 1% si acaso. Imperceptible.


Bueno, y la gráfica?
Oigan y también tengo una 775i65g, es mas antigua, pero es asrock, soporta mejores procesadores que mi pc ._., pero es ddr400 hasta 2gb solo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 11, 2021)

Hacer overclock a una PC no es tarea de principiantes y menos si estás flojo de fondos. No se puede hacer overclock con cualquier mobo ni con cualquier procesador, y si bien es posible mejorar "un poco" en rendimiento del PC, normalmente los incrementos son mas para hacer "show-off" en internet que para sacar una ventaja apreciable que permita usar juegos mas sofisticados.
En particular, los juegos explotan tanto la arquitectura de la CPU como la de la GPU, así que no podés usar juegos modernos si no tenes CPU y GPU adecuadas y soporte de alta velocidad de transferencia de memoria en el mobo y la GPU.
Ni hablemos de la cantidad de calor adicional que se genera bajo condiciones de overclock y que puede requerir cambios importantes en el subsistema de refrigeración tanto del mobo como de la gráfica.
Si no podes afrontar los gastos derivados de lo que pensas hacer YO ni pensaría en arriesgar la computadora para obtener un beneficio marginal de velocidad.


----------



## Sparda236 (Jul 11, 2021)

Vengo a darte un consejo que me sirvio a mi, tu placa aguanta 1066 fsb?
Si es así, busca como hacerle un BSEL mod a tu Pentium, subirás el FSB de 800 MHz a 1066 MHz, eso te daria en el E2140 unos 2.120 MHz de clock
Si quieres ocear sin romper nada haz bsel, busca como hacerlo y escribe si lo lograste hacer bien.


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Jul 12, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hacer overclock a una PC no es tarea de principiantes y menos si estás flojo de fondos. No se puede hacer overclock con cualquier mobo ni con cualquier procesador, y si bien es posible mejorar "un poco" en rendimiento del PC, normalmente los incrementos son mas para hacer "show-off" en internet que para sacar una ventaja apreciable que permita usar juegos mas sofisticados.
> En particular, los juegos explotan tanto la arquitectura de la CPU como la de la GPU, así que no podés usar juegos modernos si no tenes CPU y GPU adecuadas y soporte de alta velocidad de transferencia de memoria en el mobo y la GPU.
> Ni hablemos de la cantidad de calor adicional que se genera bajo condiciones de overclock y que puede requerir cambios importantes en el subsistema de refrigeración tanto del mobo como de la gráfica.
> Si no podes afrontar los gastos derivados de lo que pensas hacer YO ni pensaría en arriesgar la computadora para obtener un beneficio marginal de velocidad.


No estoy pensando en jugar juegos modernos, nunca hable de eso, quiero aumentar el rendimiento en juegos tipo cod 4 mw y eso. Tengo unas piezas de sobra para la refrigeración, así que por ahí la llevo bien. Subí la gráfica de 450mhz a 600mhz en núcleo y de 513mhz a 600mhz en memoria, con un disipador que le adapte a la fuente de poder dirigido a la gráfica se mantiene en menos de 52 grados. Con eso obtuve algunos fps en burnout paradise.


Sparda236 dijo:


> Vengo a darte un consejo que me sirvio a mi, tu placa aguanta 1066 fsb?
> Si es así, busca como hacerle un BSEL mod a tu Pentium, subirás el FSB de 800 MHz a 1066 MHz, eso te daria en el E2140 unos 2.120 MHz de clock
> Si quieres ocear sin romper nada haz bsel, busca como hacerlo y escribe si lo lograste hacer bien.


Gracias, voy a averiguar sobre el ta y te aviso


Sparda236 dijo:


> Vengo a darte un consejo que me sirvio a mi, tu placa aguanta 1066 fsb?
> Si es así, busca como hacerle un BSEL mod a tu Pentium, subirás el FSB de 800 MHz a 1066 MHz, eso te daria en el E2140 unos 2.120 MHz de clock
> Si quieres ocear sin romper nada haz bsel, busca como hacerlo y escribe si lo lograste hacer bien.


Si tiene soporte hasta 1066fsb, voy a intentar hacerle el mod, voy reportando resultados


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 12, 2021)

YeisonHuiZa dijo:


> Subí la gráfica de 450mhz a 600mhz en núcleo y de 513mhz a 600mhz en memoria, con un disipador que le adapte a la fuente de poder dirigido a la gráfica se mantiene en menos de 52 grados. *Con eso obtuve algunos fps* en burnout paradise.


Cuantos fps extra? No deben ser muchos por que la cantidad de shaders es reducida y no están unificados. Tiene poca memoria y además es DDR2...
Sinceramente, esa placa ya es excesivamente anciana y sobre todo poco potente....no vas a lograr gran cosa con el overclocking...


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Jul 12, 2021)

Bueno, ya hice el mod, pero la bios no da una opción para modificar el multiplicador, que procede?
Vi una opción que se llama "ratio free", para que funciona?


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Cuantos fps extra? No deben ser muchos por que la cantidad de shaders es reducida y no están unificados. Tiene poca memoria y además es DDR2...
> Sinceramente, esa placa ya es excesivamente anciana y sobre todo poco potente....no vas a lograr gran cosa con el overclocking...


Bueno, no me quedan muchas opciones... He visto una ati hd4550, seria mejor?
También tengo un pentium d 960, por lo visto las características son mejores que las del e2140, pero calienta mas y corre mas lento, por que?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 12, 2021)

YeisonHuiZa dijo:


> He visto una ati hd4550, seria mejor?


Es un poquito mejor...pero tampoco la gran cosa.


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Jul 12, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es un poquito mejor...pero tampoco la gran cosa.


Chales... Necesito una gráfica que sea super barata jajajaja como hago
Que opinan de un e6300? También lo podría comprar, y sería unos de los más ponentes que soporté mi placa.
Yo tengo el pentium d 960 de sobra, que tal es???


----------



## analogico (Jul 12, 2021)

YeisonHuiZa dijo:


> Chales... Necesito una gráfica que sea super barata jajajaja como hago
> Que opinan de un e6300? También lo podría comprar, y sería unos de los más ponentes que soporté mi placa.
> Yo tengo el pentium d 960 de sobra, que tal es???



no es mucha diferencia. no vale la pena


			Intel Pentium E2140 vs Core2 Duo E6300
		



			Intel Pentium E2140 vs D 960
		


aunque si consigues algo mas como el e5700



			Intel Pentium E5700 vs E2140
		



de todos modos solo servirá para juegos antiguos


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Jul 12, 2021)

analogico dijo:


> no es mucha diferencia. no vale la pena
> 
> 
> Intel Pentium E2140 vs Core2 Duo E6300
> ...



Ese e5700 no es compatible con mi placa, pero gracias por aclarar.
Hice el bsel mod pero el cpu-id no muestra ningún cambio, por que? Creo que noto el pc mas rápido, creo, no se
E2140 vs d 960 no hay mucha diferencia? Pero la página dice que tiene mejores caches y frecuencias, por que dices eso? Y cuando pruebo el d 960 calienta demasiado y hace que corra peor que el otro, por que?


----------



## analogico (Jul 12, 2021)

YeisonHuiZa dijo:


> Ese e5700 no es compatible con mi placa, pero gracias por aclarar.



a veces  los fabricantes sacan actualizaciones 
de las bios, con soporte para mas procesadores




YeisonHuiZa dijo:


> Hice el bsel mod pero el cpu-id no muestra ningún cambio, por que? Creo que noto el pc mas rápido, creo, no se
> E2140 vs d 960 no hay mucha diferencia? Pero la página dice que tiene mejores caches y frecuencias, por que dices eso? Y cuando pruebo el d 960 calienta demasiado y hace que corra peor que el otro, por que?


fijate en los benchmark. 
comparando el e2140 contra el d960, no hay mucha diferencia
el d960 apenas supera al e2140

donde si lo supera es en el consumo
el  D960 es de 130Wats
mientras el e2140 es  de 65 Wats

por eso el 960 calienta demasiado y si lo estas usando con el disipador del 
e2140, calentara mas aun

y  sumale esos wats extra de consumo a la fuente


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Jul 12, 2021)

analogico dijo:


> a veces  los fabricantes sacan actualizaciones
> de las bios, con soporte para mas procesadores
> 
> 
> ...


Tengo la versión mas reciente de la bios, ya realice la actualización, y antes había probado con un e5400 o e5700 o algo así, no funcionaba. 
Ah pues no me había fijado en eso, bueno antes me basaba en las características, ahora ya aprendí la manera correcta. Cada dia se aprende algo xd


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 12, 2021)

¿No probaste hacer otras cosas como aumentarle la memoria virtual?








						¿Cómo incrementar la memoria virtual en Windows 10?
					

En algunas ocasiones, debemos recurrir a incrementar la memoria virtual, ya sea por el rendimiento de nuestro equipo o en pocos casos, para intentar recuperar alguna información que se haya extraviado



					answers.microsoft.com
				




¿instalar el dx12 para un windows que no sea 10? (yo probe este en su momento en 7 y xp justo ese y note cierto cambio)





Desactivar efectos visuales de windows para ganar rendimiento y desactivar ciertos procesos de 2º plano, también sirve para 7





						Optimizar Windows 10 (I). Eliminar servicios innecesarios | Rioja2.com
					






					www.rioja2.com
				




La verdad, aunque coloque un cooler extra, nunca me anime al overlock, claro, luego también descubrí hace poco que cuando el cooler junta mucha mugré, sino lo limpias con un cotonete (bastoncido de oidos), la pc andaba mucho peor. Y claro, la señal es que hacian tanto ruido que la lubricación no les bastaba.

O sea, ganar tanto a tanto en la mejora de rendimiento tratando de evitar el overlock.

Claro, esa PC tiene que tener el SO adecuado a lo que tiene.


----------



## analogico (Jul 12, 2021)

YeisonHuiZa dijo:


> Tengo la versión mas reciente de la bios, ya realice la actualización, y antes había probado con un e5400 o e5700 o algo así, no funcionaba.
> Ah pues no me había fijado en eso, bueno antes me basaba en las características, ahora ya aprendí la manera correcta. Cada dia se aprende algo xd



pues si aun tienes el e5400 y te arriesgas 
hay maneras de agregarle  el soporte 









						How to Update CPU Microcode in an AMI BIOS - For LGA 771 & 775
					

In this guide, we're going to show you how to update the CPU microcode in an AMI BIOS.




					www.delidded.com
				







hellfire4 dijo:


> ¿instalar el dx12 para un windows que no sea 10? (yo probe este en su momento en 7 y xp justo ese y note cierto cambio)



la geforce 7200 soporta hasta directx 9


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 12, 2021)

analogico dijo:


> la geforce 7200 soporta hasta directx 9


Yo probe en una placa que supuestamente soporta hasta ese DX9 en una antigua Dell dual core y una placa similar con ese DX12 trucado y ha andado al pelo, aunque claro, sigue apareciendo que tiene DX9 en la PC, pero note al correr ciertas aplicaciones que no era igual . Claro, tienes que instalarlo como muestra el video.
Pero bueno, ante la duda, antes de probarlo, se hace un punto de restauración de sistema, por si algo falla, aunque hasta la fecha, en ninguna PC que no tuviese el WIN10 me ha hecho algo raro. Y antes probe con otro trucado que fue un desastre, pero ese, la bien tengo guardado


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Jul 12, 2021)

analogico dijo:


> pues si aun tienes el e5400 y te arriesgas
> hay maneras de agregarle  el soporte
> 
> 
> ...


Ya intente una vez lo de los microcodigos, antes de actualizar la bios, creo que no funcionó porque el archivo de bios estaba bloqueado y no me dejaba modificar bien. Alguna ayuda con esto? 
El e5400 era de un amigo, solo lo probé en mi pc para saber si funcionaba, no lo hizo, ya no lo tengo. La otra vez probé un e8400 y tampoco funcionó. Ahora tengo un celeron e3200 pero mi placa no lo soporta, que opinan?


hellfire4 dijo:


> Yo probe en una placa que supuestamente soporta hasta ese DX9 en una antigua Dell dual core y una placa similar con ese DX12 trucado y ha andado al pelo, aunque claro, sigue apareciendo que tiene DX9 en la PC, pero note al correr ciertas aplicaciones que no era igual . Claro, tienes que instalarlo como muestra el video.
> Pero bueno, ante la duda, antes de probarlo, se hace un punto de restauración de sistema, por si algo falla, aunque hasta la fecha, en ninguna PC que no tuviese el WIN10 me ha hecho algo raro. Y antes probe con otro trucado que fue un desastre, pero ese, la bien tengo guardadoVer el archivo adjunto 269542


Quizás pueda probar las cosas que dices, nada pierdo


----------



## analogico (Jul 12, 2021)

YeisonHuiZa dijo:


> Ya intente una vez lo de los microcodigos, antes de actualizar la bios, creo que no funcionó porque el archivo de bios estaba bloqueado y no me dejaba modificar bien. Alguna ayuda con esto?
> El e5400 era de un amigo, solo lo probé en mi pc para saber si funcionaba, no lo hizo, ya no lo tengo. La otra vez probé un e8400 y tampoco funcionó. Ahora tengo un celeron e3200 pero mi placa no lo soporta, que opinan?
> 
> Quizás pueda probar las cosas que dices, nada pierdo




Será por que eso es para bios Ami y parece que tu placa es Award, en ese caso el tutorial es éste






						How to Update CPU Microcode in Award or Phoenix BIOS - For LGA 771 & 775
					

In this guide, we're going to show you how to update the CPU microcode in an Award or Phoenix BIOS.




					www.delidded.com


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Jul 12, 2021)

analogico dijo:


> Será por que eso es para bios Ami y parece que tu placa es Award, en ese caso el tutorial es éste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya lo estoy haciendo *bro* *hermano *, estoy informado


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 12, 2021)

YeisonHuiZa dijo:


> Ya intente una vez lo de los microcodigos, antes de actualizar la bios, creo que no funcionó porque el archivo de bios estaba bloqueado y no me dejaba modificar bien. Alguna ayuda con esto?
> El e5400 era de un amigo, solo lo probé en mi pc para saber si funcionaba, no lo hizo, ya no lo tengo. La otra vez probé un e8400 y tampoco funcionó. Ahora tengo un celeron e3200 pero mi placa no lo soporta, que opinan?
> 
> Quizás pueda probar las cosas que dices, nada pierdo


¿Actualizar el bios cambia mucho el rendimiento de una PC?
He visto el tema, pero no le he dado tanta bolilla, aunque si veo que lo ideal es contar con un UPS al hacerlo, por si acaso ante un inoportuno corte de luz


----------



## analogico (Jul 12, 2021)

hellfire4 dijo:


> ¿Actualizar el bios cambia mucho el rendimiento de una PC?
> He visto el tema, pero no le he dado tanta bolilla, aunque si veo que lo ideal es contar con un UPS al hacerlo, por si acaso ante un inoportuno corte de luz



No, usualmente añade compatibilidad con nuevas cpu y memorias.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 12, 2021)

analogico dijo:


> no
> 
> usualmente añade compatibilidad con nuevas cpu y memorias


Interesante
¿Es conveniente o puede ser contraproducente?, si, claro esta, que debes de obtenerlo de la página oficial


----------



## analogico (Jul 12, 2021)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Interesante
> ¿Es conveniente o puede ser contraproducente?, si, claro esta, que debes de obtenerlo de la página oficial



No,  solo en caso de que sea necesario


----------



## Sparda236 (Jul 13, 2021)

Si hiciste el bsel, bajate cpu z, y mira tu FSB y tu velocidad actual, deberia haberse puesto a 1066fsb tu pentium
sobre cpu nuevo, recomiendo los E4500 con bsel, los E6600, y los Q6600 para tu placa.

Tu gpu esta fuera de pelea, ese es tu limite actual, si puedes buscate una R5 240/HD8490 que venian en dells y estan a muy bajo precio.

Tengo en la R5 240+Q6600 estos resultados.

Burnout paradise=1280x1024 ultra a 60fps
Minecraft=1280x1024 a 200fps
Need for speed the run=1280x1024 medios a 30fps

R5 240+E4500 BSEL

Burnout=60fps
Minecraft=120fps
NFS The Run=24fps

Para tu placa recomiendo buscar un E4500 y hacer BSEL 1066, lo pondras a 2.93Ghz, con eso estaras bien no?

Revisa si el pentium esta a 1066fsb porfavor.
PD: me puedes decir a que Vcore anda tu pentium?

Si anda abajo de 1.25v no hay problemas
Mira como son las cosas, si vivieras cerca de mi te regalaba la R5, solo uso la pc 1-2h al dia porque la vida me obliga a salir de mi habitacion, Tambien tengo una G210 y una 8500GT por ahi tiradas.


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Jul 13, 2021)

analogico dijo:


> Será por que eso es para bios Ami y parece que tu placa es Award, en ese caso el tutorial es éste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, ya puse los microcodigos, y actualicé bios, cree el backup de la bios y luego revise los microcodigos que tenía, los compare con la nueva que le instale, efectivamente les faltaba. Ya tengo la última actualización de la bios con los microcodigos instalados, según el awdflash. Como se si es cierto? Ya probé el celeron e3200 en mi placa y no funciona, que procede?


YeisonHuiZa dijo:


> Ok, ya puse los microcodigos, y actualicé bios, cree el backup de la bios y luego revise los microcodigos que tenía, los compare con la nueva que le instale, efectivamente les faltaba. Ya tengo la última actualización de la bios con los microcodigos instalados, según el awdflash. Como se si es cierto? Ya probé el celeron e3200 en mi placa y no funciona, que procede?


Pd: el cpu-id del e3200 era como 67Ah al final, yo tengo el 67A en la actualización de la bios, hay diferencia entre estos 67A y 67Ah? Por eso no funciona?


Sparda236 dijo:


> Si hiciste el bsel, bajate cpu z, y mira tu FSB y tu velocidad actual, deberia haberse puesto a 1066fsb tu pentium
> sobre cpu nuevo, recomiendo los E4500 con bsel, los E6600, y los Q6600 para tu placa.
> 
> Tu gpu esta fuera de pelea, ese es tu limite actual, si puedes buscate una R5 240/HD8490 que venian en dells y estan a muy bajo precio.
> ...


Gracias Amigo, Si un e4500 con bsel sería muy bueno y mucho mejor que lo que tengo actualmente. Y combinado con la gráfica que dices seria la hostia, bueno al menos para mi, aun juego gta san andreas xd. Tengo que buscar todo eso que dices pero aun estoy con lo de los microcodigos, a ver que sale...


----------



## Sparda236 (Jul 13, 2021)

el celeron es un paso atras bastante fuerte, el pentium es mejor chip

busca un E4 o un E6, ahi estaras seguro, solo evita los 4300,4400.6400.6550 no es compatible por fsb.

no me has dicho si tu pentium anda ya a 1066fsb con CPU z
PD: si vas a emular, directo a los e6600/e6700, los serie 4 no tienen virtualizacion......


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Jul 13, 2021)

Sparda236 dijo:


> Si hiciste el bsel, bajate cpu z, y mira tu FSB y tu velocidad actual, deberia haberse puesto a 1066fsb tu pentium
> sobre cpu nuevo, recomiendo los E4500 con bsel, los E6600, y los Q6600 para tu placa.
> 
> Tu gpu esta fuera de pelea, ese es tu limite actual, si puedes buscate una R5 240/HD8490 que venian en dells y estan a muy bajo precio.
> ...


Mi pentium sigue trabajando alrededor de 797mhz en fsb, por que? Está trabajando a mas de 1.25v, en estos momentos está a 1.264v a veces, también a 1.312v, y muy poco a 1.245v


Sparda236 dijo:


> el celeron es un paso atras bastante fuerte, el pentium es mejor chip
> 
> busca un E4 o un E6, ahi estaras seguro, solo evita los 4300,4400.6400.6550 no es compatible por fsb.
> 
> ...


Ok, queda claro. A que te refieres con emular?
Estoy utilizando está configuración: 800 -> 1066


----------



## analogico (Jul 13, 2021)

YeisonHuiZa dijo:


> Pd: el cpu-id del e3200 era como 67Ah al final, yo tengo el 67A en la actualización de la bios, hay diferencia entre estos 67A y 67Ah? Por eso no funciona?


segun el 


			https://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/corporate-information/SA00233-microcode-update-guidance.pdf
		

el cpu-ide es 1067A

por lo que si haces el

intelmicrocodelist.exe YOUR_BIOS.BIN

debería salir la linea

CPUID=1067A


y si no sale  es que te equivocaste de archivo de microcodes

y si sale y  no funciona
definitivamente tu placa no es compatible con ese celeron


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Jul 13, 2021)

analogico dijo:


> segun el
> 
> 
> https://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/corporate-information/SA00233-microcode-update-guidance.pdf
> ...


Bueno, en una página salía con una h. Si tiene ese la bios que le instale, como dices, debe ser que no es compatible.


----------



## Sparda236 (Jul 13, 2021)

Tu pentium trabaja a un Vcore un poco alto para solo 1.6ghz, quitaste la pila del bios y con que uniste los pines?, los cubriste para que no toquen la mother?
Ando viendo que puedes hacer con tu actual pentium mientras buscas un E4500/E6600.

El Bsel funciona de 2 formas, una es haciendolo en el socket, cosa que no te conviene, porque al poner un E6600 talvez tengas problemas, y haciendolo en el cpu, que es lo normal.

No se realmente que quieres hacer con el E2140, pero ese CPU esta tan debil que si minecraft te funciona puedes ser feliz, asi que veamos....

1.31v indica que tienes o tuvo muchos años ya funcionando, tiene mucha electromigracion para hacerle Bsel y que salga estable, asi que puedes ir buscando su reemplazo.

Tienes 2 opciones.

E6600, lo mejor que puedes montar, tendras 4MB de cache y mas instrucciones, ese CPU con la R5 te mueve el Most wanted 2012 sin drama.
Si vas a usar emulador alguna vez, no hay otro que rinda mejor en tu placa.

E4500 BSEL/E4700: son las opciones con mas velocidad pura, pero al tener 2MB de caché no son muy buenos para multitarea, ambos se llevan bien con W10 LTSC pero no aprovechan todo el potencial de la R5 240 por lo que veo, queda al 85% de uso con ellos.

Ambos son de 65w, excepto el 4500 bsel, que disipa 84W cuando esta trucado.

Cambia la GPU, hasta la HD6450 seria en papel mas fuerte que la 7200gs👍

PD: el E3200 no funciona porque es de 45nm, y los pines de voltaje se alteran con los nuevos E7-E8-Q8-Q9-E3-E5


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Jul 13, 2021)

Sparda236 dijo:


> Tu pentium trabaja a un Vcore un poco alto para solo 1.6ghz, quitaste la pila del bios y con que uniste los pines?, los cubriste para que no toquen la mother?
> Ando viendo que puedes hacer con tu actual pentium mientras buscas un E4500/E6600.
> 
> El Bsel funciona de 2 formas, una es haciendolo en el socket, cosa que no te conviene, porque al poner un E6600 talvez tengas problemas, y haciendolo en el cpu, que es lo normal.
> ...


Si, trabaja a un voltaje poco mas de lo normal y no es muy estable. Si quite la pila de la bios, varias veces, y aún sigue así. Si hablas de los pines en el procesador, no los uní, por lo que he visto solo se tapan con cinta aislante, no?.
Pues creo que me limitaría a hacer el bsel de la manera normal. 

No se ni que quiero hacer con el e2140, ya se que es muy débil, pero quiero comenzar a programar con unity, y necesito algo para comenzar, luego veré que puedo hacer. Y si, ni el minecraft me va bien, el mundo deja de cargar y las entidades van a saltos, como teletransportaciones, no se si con otros 2gb de ram se solucioné. 

Entonces ni para el bsel sirve mi procesador, que desgracia. Entonces me iría por alguna de esas dos opciones, aunque he buscado el e6600 en toda Venezuela y casi no se encuentra en ninguna página. Por otro lado el e4500 si es un poco mas común y creo que el e4700 se consigue, no he buscado. Lo de la gráfica queda claro. 

Ok, el e3200 es incompatible, y sobre el q6600?, vi que lo pusiste antes, pero en la página cpu-upgrade sale que no es compatible con mi placa, pero si con mi chipset, y se que con eso no basta, pero con la actualización de los microcodigos, serviría? Me pregunto lo mismo por el e5400 y otros e5xxx


----------



## Sparda236 (Jul 13, 2021)

El Q6600 es un bicho serio, aun teniendo mas de 10 años W10 no lo doblega, pero la VRM de tu placa no creo que pueda con el, tenia una 945G antes, pero al ponerlo solo mueve 2 cores del Q6600, desperdicias 2.

El bsel no lo tienes hecho, debes unir los pines con algun alambre fino, por eso no funciona.

Buscate un E4600/4700 si no quieres joder con el BSEL, 4500 si lo quieres hacer, si no aparece el E6600 pues olvida los E6 a menos que quieras conformarte con el E6400, que solo va a 2.13ghz, que seria tu pentium con BSEL.

PD: tu placa esta limitada a los Core de 65nm, nucleos conroe, los wolfdale son 45nm, para ellos se requiere un nuevo chipset o rediseñar los pines de energia del socket, por eso no puedes usarlos.


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Jul 13, 2021)

Sparda236 dijo:


> El Q6600 es un bicho serio, aun teniendo mas de 10 años W10 no lo doblega, pero la VRM de tu placa no creo que pueda con el, tenia una 945G antes, pero al ponerlo solo mueve 2 cores del Q6600, desperdicias 2.
> 
> El bsel no lo tienes hecho, debes unir los pines con algun alambre fino, por eso no funciona.
> 
> ...


Gracias crack, jajaja pensé que lo había lo había hecho bien, bueno voy a intentarlo y luego informo. Gracias


----------



## Sparda236 (Jul 13, 2021)

Ten mucha paciencia con ese alambre y la cinta jaja, he durado facil 1h haciendole BSEL a los E4👍


----------



## Sparda236 (Jul 14, 2021)

no hubo respuesta, espero no haya hecho un corto entre pines........


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Jul 14, 2021)

Sparda236 dijo:


> Ten mucha paciencia con ese alambre y la cinta jaja, he durado facil 1h haciendole BSEL a los E4👍


Si jajaja yo dure 2._.
Me recomiendas soldar el alambre o solo pegarlo con cinta?


Sparda236 dijo:


> no hubo respuesta, espero no haya hecho un corto entre pines........


No, si no que esta complicado, la primera vez no encendía, luego lo hizo, pero no hay ningun cambio


----------



## Sparda236 (Jul 14, 2021)

uy no, solo pegalo con la cinta en los 2 pines
recuerda que debe ser lo mas pequeño y fino posible, no quieres que el pentium deje de conectarse con la mitad de pines.......

baasado en hechos reales.


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Jul 14, 2021)

dirías que los condensadores que están alrededor del procesador están en mal estado?


Sparda236 dijo:


> uy no, solo pegalo con la cinta en los 2 pines
> recuerda que debe ser lo mas pequeño y fino posible, no quieres que el pentium deje de conectarse con la mitad de pines.......
> 
> baasado en hechos reales.


Jajajaj si, supongo que eso fue lo que me pasó en primer lugar, pero ya lo repare


----------



## Sparda236 (Jul 14, 2021)

si te complica mucho solo tapa los pines del cpu y haz el bsel en la placa

en las dell los hago en la placa, pero es complicado sacar el hilo de cobre.


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Jul 14, 2021)

algo así quedo, lo perfeccione luego, pero lo puse e igual no hay cambios


----------



## Sparda236 (Jul 14, 2021)

uy we, aparecen 2metros y el DR y se mueren con esa foto, esos capacitores hay que cambiarlos lo mas rapido posible!!!!!
nah, si no funciona dejalo hecho, ni modo, tu placa o el pentium no detectan el bsel
solo te queda cambiar de cpu y antes de eso quiero ver tu fuente de poder porfavor....


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Jul 14, 2021)

Sparda236 dijo:


> uy we, aparecen 2metros y el DR y se mueren con esa foto, esos capacitores hay que cambiarlos lo mas rapido posible!!!!!


, entonces lo haré en la placa. Si ya me había fijado en eso, pero como funcionaban los deje así. Además, la primera vez que abrí el cpu me di cuenta que de ellos se había escurrido liquido hace un tiempo


----------



## Sparda236 (Jul 14, 2021)

no tienes una placa muerta tirada por ahi para cambiarlos?, talvez el pentium anda a 1.3v porque alguna fase esta desconectada por los capacitores, y anda compensando, solo es posibilidad.


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Jul 14, 2021)

Sparda236 dijo:


> no tienes una placa muerta tirada por ahi para cambiarlos?, talvez el pentium anda a 1.3v porque alguna fase esta desconectada por los capacitores, y anda compensando, solo es posibilidad.


Con razón jajajaja, yo si decía, y hay otros muy pequeños cerca del pcie x16 que tienen la parte de arriba un poco levantada, podrían generar errores en la gráfica?


----------



## Sparda236 (Jul 14, 2021)

YeisonHuiZa dijo:


> Con razón jajajaja, yo si decía, y hay otros muy pequeños cerca del pcie x16 que tienen la parte de arriba un poco levantada, podrían generar errores en la gráfica?


si, todo eso forza los mosfets como no te imaginas, produce inestabilidad tambien, en esa placa no anda ni al minimo un q6600 asi como esta, ni alcanza a bootear, dejame una fotos de tu PSU a ver con que cuentas, ella es la culpable de eso.


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Jul 14, 2021)

tengo está, supuestamente tenía el chipset dañado, quizás se le había que hacer rebalin o como sea. El tipo que me la reviso duró un tiempo con ella y luego me di cuenta que le había quitado cosas, como el puerto vga :u
 originalmente tenía una genérica, según mis padres se daño y se le cambio, al igual que el disco duro después de un tiempo. Luego se le dañaron los capacitores que suplementan energía a la placa, encendía y daba pantalla negra. Duró un tiempo y se los cambié, pero antes note que no eran los únicos que estaban dañados, aunque así funcionaban y así quedaron. Hace unas semanas, está fuente le había dejado de trabajar el cooler y la destape, renové soldaduras y volvió a la normalidad, aunque tiembla mucho. No se porque pasó eso. 
Además, con las fallas de electricidad que abundan aquí, me di cuenta de que había dañado algunos sectores del disco duro del sistema, tuve que instalar en otro discos


----------



## Sparda236 (Jul 14, 2021)

de cuantos uF son los capacitores grandes?

de cuantos uF son los dañados en la placa....

desarma tu fuente y tirale foto, tirale foto a la tabla de amperajes.

tu fuente talvez esta jodiendo tu placa sin que lo sepas.
tu PC es una sobreviviente.
yo tengo una pc gateway que originalmente venia con una 945g con un E4400 y 1GB DDR2.

duro 8años a full hasta que la fuente mato la placa base,

un par de años despues vi el gabinete, el disco y dije que podia volver a la vida esa PC, que tantos recuerdos bonitos me dio.

encontre una placa base dell 745 dañada, tenia los capacitores muertos, los reemplace todos, cambie los mosfets del VRM y volvio a respirar.

tire el pentium D 945 que traia, con eso confirme que podia mover un q6600, pero tenia un problema.

solo traia la fuente Dell de 255w, osea, solo tenia 180w en 12v, el cpu come 145w a tope, y la R5 unos 50w.....

en reparar fuentes atx veras como luche contra los ignorantes para mejorar la fuente y pude hacerla mover el pc con ayuda de capacitores, y bajando el vcore del q6600.

la rearme toda con 8GB DDR2 y eso llevo.

q6600 @2.39Ghz @1.26v
8GB DDR2 800 bajadas a 667 para mas estabilidad con el q965
R5 240 Dell 1GB GDDR3 a 850mhz
placa base 0RF703

asi que.... lo mejor es que mires los filtros del 12v de la fuente, si tienes poco filtrado. no es mala idea sumar otro, y debes cambiar esos caps.


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Jul 14, 2021)

Sparda236 dijo:


> de cuantos uF son los capacitores grandes?
> 
> de cuantos uF son los dañados en la placa....
> 
> ...


Los capacitores de alrededor del procesador son de 680uf, los de la otra placa son de 680uf, solo tiene 3 y solo uno diría yo que está bueno
Tengo unos de 470uf dañados, la otra placa no tiene ninguno
Amigo eres un crack, en serio, la pusiste bien vergas. Tu placa es mas bueno que la mía, y la aprovechaste al máximo. La mía tiene límite de 667 en la ram y solo soporta 4gb, de a 1gb por slot
Voy a desarmar la fuente y me guías, de verdad en agregar capacitores no se nada de nada. Hace rato dije fallas de electricidad y efectivamente se hubo una jajajajaj
Rayos estuve poniendo el alambre y se me cayo adentro de los pines, no lo consigo. Ya los limpie con un pincel duro, es seguro encender el pc?
Estoy confundido, en el bsel, tengo que unir los pines y tapar con cinta todo para que no toque la placa ni los pines ni el alambre, o tengo que unir los pines y que toquen la placa pero que el alambre no toque nada, o que los pines se unan, pero que estos y el alambre no toquen el procesador, como es?


----------



## Sparda236 (Jul 14, 2021)

YeisonHuiZa dijo:


> Los capacitores de alrededor del procesador son de 680uf, los de la otra placa son de 680uf, solo tiene 3 y solo uno diría yo que está bueno
> Tengo unos de 470uf dañados, la otra placa no tiene ninguno
> Amigo eres un crack, en serio, la pusiste bien vergas. Tu placa es mas bueno que la mía, y la aprovechaste al máximo. La mía tiene límite de 667 en la ram y solo soporta 4gb, de a 1gb por slot
> Voy a desarmar la fuente y me guías, de verdad en agregar capacitores no se nada de nada. Hace rato dije fallas de electricidad y efectivamente se hubo una jajajajaj
> ...


tienes que sacar el alambre de ahi, voltea la placa o algo, pero no la enciendas con eso dentro del socket!!!
no tienes que desarmar la fuente para hacerlo, solo la abres para limpiarla y ver como estan los caps que lleva dentro, puedes tomar el conector de floppy y ponerle un capacitor de 2200uF 16v en esos cables.

uff te confundi con el bsel fuerte

deja encuentro una foto de como debe quedar


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Jul 14, 2021)

el interior de la fuente


----------



## Sparda236 (Jul 14, 2021)

esa fuente es muy mala, no me sorprenderia que ella fuera la culpable de todo esto.

mira la foto, el bsel yo lo hago con un pedacito pequeño de cobre, le doy la forma para que quede asi, y luego corto cinta aislante negra y cubro los 2 pines del cpu con el alambre puesto, asi queda hecho, solo cpu z ve el aumento de fsb

tienes que sacar el alambre que tiraste al socket, sacalo con una aguja pero no puede estar ahi.
tu fuente es mala, solo eso digo, cierrala, no se puede hacer nada con ella, al menos deberia tirarte 16A en 12v.

el asunto aqui es que pares si no puedes hacer bsel, ya de por si la placa no tiene capacitores en los vrm, y no me gustaria que al final vuelen los mosfets por mi culpa, si quieres seguir adelante, pero si es por mi es mejor frenar y buscar un E4700.
tu placa quedaria asi a tope.

e4700 @2.60Ghz
4GB DDR2 667
GPU desconocida


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Jul 14, 2021)

Bueno así lo hice, puse el alambre uniendo los pines, lo cubrí con cinta y listo, en la placa como seria? No se supone que no deberían estar en el procesador?
Entonces lo único que tengo que pensaba que era bueno no lo es, jajajajja en la madre
El alambre sería visible si estuviera ahí, cierto? Llevo media hora buscándolo y no está
Voy a armar todo y vuelvo a probar con el bsel, informo resultados y mando fotos de como lo hago
Que podría hacer con una asrock 775i65g


----------



## Sparda236 (Jul 14, 2021)

YeisonHuiZa dijo:


> Bueno así lo hice, puse el alambre uniendo los pines, lo cubrí con cinta y listo, en la placa como seria? No se supone que no deberían estar en el procesador?
> Entonces lo único que tengo que pensaba que era bueno no lo es, jajajajja en la madre
> El alambre sería visible si estuviera ahí, cierto? Llevo media hora buscándolo y no está
> Voy a armar todo y vuelvo a probar con el bsel, informo resultados y mando fotos de como lo hago
> Que podría hacer con una asrock 775i65g


senti lo mismo que tu cuando al terminar de armar mi Q6600 aparece mi hermano sin notarlo con su Q9550 y me destruye mi Q6600 en segundos.

en placa es unir los mismos pines y dejar el alambre apoyado en la pared del socket, solo cubres los pines del procesador.

la asrock no vale, solo aguanta 2GB de ram maximo creo...... pero para un equipo con W7 vale para ponerle la 7200 y usarla para juegos ultraligeros.

estare pendiente de tu progreso, parece que los otros se retiraron del hilo.


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Jul 14, 2021)

Si, parece ser. 
Sigo con la asrock ya que soporta mejores procesadores y ahí quizás pueda hacer el bsel, pero solo tiene 1gb de ram y en dos slots de 512mb, tendría que comprarle dos slots de 1gb, para tener la misma cantidad de ram que tengo ahora, y comprarle el procesador que me convenga, seria mejor que lo que tengo. O echar a un lado eso y trabajar con lo que tengo... De todas formas muchas gracias por el apoyo


----------



## Sparda236 (Jul 14, 2021)

considero la foxconn por la ram que puedes usar, 2gb te asesinan para tareas basicas si no usas w7

pero esta muy debilitada, es una pena, 1gb de ram no lo uso ni con un palo ya, w10 ltsc consume eso para el solo.

mira bien la foxconn, aun quiere luchar contigo, ponle ese e4600/700, y unos 3gb.

cuando lo hagas, pon el pentium y la 7200 en la asrock, no seria mala idea tener 2 pc.
como ultimo favor, puedes tirarle una foto completa a las placas?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 14, 2021)

Sparda236 dijo:


> parece que los otros se retiraron del hilo.


Yo aún vengo siguiendo el tema, pero no veo ningún avance por sobre lo conversado al principio y solo aprecio una mayor claridad en cuanto a las pobres condiciones del hardware ==> no van a lograr nada significativo con el hardware disponible.


----------



## Sparda236 (Jul 14, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo aún vengo siguiendo el tema, pero no veo ningún avance por sobre lo conversado al principio y solo aprecio una mayor claridad en cuanto a las pobres condiciones del hardware ==> no van a lograr nada significativo con el hardware disponible.


con el E4700 tendra un 30-50% minimo de aumento de cpu, si sube la ram puede abrir mas cosas, con 3gb minimo con windows 7 le da para cosas del 2010 en bajos, si o si actualizar placa de video...

estoy a punto de decirle que busque una G31 pero recuerdo que vivo en venezuela y se me pasa, si consigue por lo menos la RAM y el CPU sentira mejora general, con GPU nueva de 10verdes como la R5 240 tendra otra maquina.
con las actualizaciones que le propongo puede usarla bien hasta que la placa base diga basta......


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 14, 2021)

YeisonHuiZa dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 269585" dirías que los condensadores que están alrededor del procesador están en mal estado?"


!Hola a todos , jo digo que todos eses capacitores electrolicticos arriba estan recontraarquiestropiados y deben sener reenplazados por otros nuevos , Jajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Jul 14, 2021)

Bueno, podría jurar que hice el bsel mod bien y no hay ninguna diferencia, mas bien me preocupa que eso esté ahí haciendo nada, así que lo voy a quitar.
Tengo que cambiar todos los capacitores, el problema es que me cueste lo que me podría costar la gráfica.
Comprar 1gb mas de ram primero, y si puedo dos. Yo tengo dos, pero son distintos, diferentes marcas y frecuencias, uno a máximo de 266mhz y otro a máximo de 400mhz, mi placa solo soporta hasta 333mhz, haci que los tengo en diferentes canales y dejo que la placa se encargue de hacer que funcione. Es una buena configuración?
Y comprar el procesador y la gráfica que me dice sparda, luego esperaría a que se muera maduro antes que mi placa y poder progresar una vez en la vida.
Yo actualice microcodigos, y en la página decía algo sobre xeon mod 771 a 775, se podría hacer algo de eso con mi placa? Habrá algún xeon compatible?


----------



## Sparda236 (Jul 15, 2021)

YeisonHuiZa dijo:


> Bueno, podría jurar que hice el bsel mod bien y no hay ninguna diferencia, mas bien me preocupa que eso esté ahí haciendo nada, así que lo voy a quitar.
> Tengo que cambiar todos los capacitores, el problema es que me cueste lo que me podría costar la gráfica.
> Comprar 1gb mas de ram primero, y si puedo dos. Yo tengo dos, pero son distintos, diferentes marcas y frecuencias, uno a máximo de 266mhz y otro a máximo de 400mhz, mi placa solo soporta hasta 333mhz, haci que los tengo en diferentes canales y dejo que la placa se encargue de hacer que funcione. Es una buena configuración?
> Y comprar el procesador y la gráfica que me dice sparda, luego esperaría a que se muera maduro antes que mi placa y poder progresar una vez en la vida.
> Yo actualice microcodigos, y en la página decía algo sobre xeon mod 771 a 775, se podría hacer algo de eso con mi placa? Habrá algún xeon compatible?


No pienses en xeon si tu presupuesto es limitado, E4700 le mandas a esa placa y deberia haber mejora, espero puedas tener una R5 240, segun numeros es igual de rapida de una 9800GT👍


YeisonHuiZa dijo:


> Bueno, podría jurar que hice el bsel mod bien y no hay ninguna diferencia, mas bien me preocupa que eso esté ahí haciendo nada, así que lo voy a quitar.
> Tengo que cambiar todos los capacitores, el problema es que me cueste lo que me podría costar la gráfica.
> Comprar 1gb mas de ram primero, y si puedo dos. Yo tengo dos, pero son distintos, diferentes marcas y frecuencias, uno a máximo de 266mhz y otro a máximo de 400mhz, mi placa solo soporta hasta 333mhz, haci que los tengo en diferentes canales y dejo que la placa se encargue de hacer que funcione. Es una buena configuración?
> Y comprar el procesador y la gráfica que me dice sparda, luego esperaría a que se muera maduro antes que mi placa y poder progresar una vez en la vida.
> Yo actualice microcodigos, y en la página decía algo sobre xeon mod 771 a 775, se podría hacer algo de eso con mi placa? Habrá algún xeon compatible?


Con 3GB de ram en W7/8.1 vas bien para cosas 2011 para abajo con esa configuración👍, la R5 te hace el aguante hasta cosas del 2014 poco exigentes, imagino que estas acostumbrado a andar a menos de 40fps


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Jul 15, 2021)

Ok, nada de xeon. No encuentro casi r5 240, así que seguiré buscando y buscaré equivalencias como la que me distes.
R5 240 a 40/35$, es un buen precio?


----------



## Sparda236 (Jul 15, 2021)

YeisonHuiZa dijo:


> Ok, nada de xeon. No encuentro casi r5 240, así que seguiré buscando y buscaré equivalencias como la que me distes.
> R5 240 a 40/35$, es un buen precio?


*B*usca en *E*bay, si no la encuentras barata, busca la HD8490, si esa tampoco está a 10 verdes no te queda de otra.

*S*olo ubica algo mas fuerte que una G210 y estarás bien para lo que haces.
*C*on el E4700 estimo que minecraft te andaría al minimo en unos 145fps máximos con una G210.
*S*i no estuvieras tan limitado de dinero saldrías a flote pero...... es lo que hay, suerte.


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Jul 15, 2021)

Que podría hacer si tuviera un poco mas de dinero?


----------



## Sparda236 (Jul 16, 2021)

YeisonHuiZa dijo:


> Que podría hacer si tuviera un poco mas de dinero?


*C*ambiar plataforma, lo que te puse arriba es lo mejor que puedes hacer, pero aun así no sería suficiente, lo mejor si tuvieras algo de dinero es jubilar 775 y armarte algo nuevo, 1156, 1366, 1150.


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Jul 18, 2021)

Sparda236 dijo:


> *C*ambiar plataforma, lo que te puse arriba es lo mejor que puedes hacer, pero aun así no sería suficiente, lo mejor si tuvieras algo de dinero es jubilar 775 y armarte algo nuevo, 1156, 1366, 1150.


Que tal un athlon 3000g con su placa y 8gb de ram?


----------



## Sparda236 (Jul 18, 2021)

YeisonHuiZa dijo:


> Que tal un athlon 3000g con su placa y 8gb de ram?



*D*e lejos la mejor opci*ó*n con posibilidad de actualizar muchos años despues.


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Jul 18, 2021)

Sparda236 dijo:


> *D*e lejos la mejor opci*ó*n con posibilidad de actualizar muchos años despues.


Si compro una nueva placa, es necesario reemplazar esta fuente?


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Jul 23, 2021)

Ok, pensaba que el que tenía por ahí guardado era el pentium d 960, pero es el 820, vi que trabaja a 1.34v, pero soporta hasta 1.4v. Con ese voltaje calienta a 55° en reposo. Quiero saber si bajaría la temperatura remplazar los capacitores de vrm? Y todos los demás que están dañados...


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 23, 2021)

YeisonHuiZa dijo:


> Quiero saber si bajaría la temperatura remplazar los capacitores de


Muy probable, ya que la oscilacion de la conmutacion es lo que hace recalentar algunos componentes.
Ojo con el PCB multicapa, que es muy probable que te lleves parte del agujero metalizado, y deje de hcer contacto con el resto del PCB


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Jul 24, 2021)

Ok lo tomaré en cuenta cuando lo este haciendo


----------



## mcrven (Jul 24, 2021)

Amigo Yeison, creo  que estás confundiendo Chicha con Limonada.
Igual considero que debes aclarar tus términos, pues hablas "Potencia de Ordenador". ¿De qué potencia hablas?
Si tomas en cuenta la temperatura del procesador, estás considerando la POTECIA DISIPADA (W); nada tiene esta que ver con el poder de PROCESAMIENTO o RENDIMIENTO de la computadora.
Cambiar o aumentar la capacidad de filtrado NO DEBERÍA ayudar en nada al enfriamiento del procesador ya que, todas las operaciones de conmutación suceden por debajo del nivel de tensión y de rizado de la fuente.
Si se eleva la frecuencia de CLOCK, también se va a elevar la temperatura del procesador. La potencia disipada por este va a subir en consecuencia, pero el rendimiento no se elevará en la misma proporción.
El rendimiento de los procesadores se mide en MiPS: "Millions of Instructions Per Second".
La pregunta es: ¿Cuantos MIPS va a rendir el incremento del Clock? contra ¿Cuantos se incrementarán los Vatios (W), para cumplir con este proceso?

EN CUANTO A CAMBIAR los capacitores, te sugiero que incrementes su capacidad soldandolos por debajo de la placa, sin necesidad de comprometer la circuitería. Como te dice DJT3, las MB son multicapa (Multilayer) y, en la actualidad, no vienen con menos de 4 capas: 2 externas y 2 internas. Si se desprenden los pasos conductores, "Adios Placa".

LOGICAMENTE, si quieres experimentar, adelante pues y exitos...


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Jul 25, 2021)

mcrven dijo:


> Amigo Yeison, creo  que estás confundiendo Chicha con Limonada.
> Igual considero que debes aclarar tus términos, pues hablas "Potencia de Ordenador". ¿De qué potencia hablas?
> Si tomas en cuenta la temperatura del procesador, estás considerando la POTECIA DISIPADA (W); nada tiene esta que ver con el poder de PROCESAMIENTO o RENDIMIENTO de la computadora.
> Cambiar o aumentar la capacidad de filtrado NO DEBERÍA ayudar en nada al enfriamiento del procesador ya que, todas las operaciones de conmutación suceden por debajo del nivel de tensión y de rizado de la fuente.
> ...


Me confunde que el cpu z no me mide w para saber si esta fuera de lo normal pero si la frecuencia de clock, que está normal. También mide v, y si busco fotos del cpu z con ese procesador, aparecen con menos v de lo que tengo yo. El procesador calienta mucho más de lo que debería, tengo un dicipador de stock intel 0.60A, lo elegí entre varios por tener mas A, y por más que intente no consigo bajar la temperatura.

Disculpen por mi ignorancia...
El fancooler es un intel d95263-001, al parecer no hay info sobre el en la web


----------



## mcrven (Jul 25, 2021)

La estructura física interna de los procesadores, está llena de capacitores de desacople. Basta que uno de ellos esté en corto o, con una gran fuga para causar esa elevación de temperatura. También puede ocurrir lo mismo con algún diodo o transistor interno de una sección de funcionamiento aleatorio que no comprometería las funciones normales del procesador, pero se queda al margen, en estado vegetativo, consumiendo corriente fuera de control.

Para mi, ese procesador está dañado. No se te ocurra destapar el procesador para intentar cambiar los capacitores internos.

P.D:: El cooler no va a poder disipar ese calor, a menos que le coloques una super turbina, adaptada de alguna manera.


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Jul 25, 2021)

mcrven dijo:


> La estructura física interna de los procesadores, está llena de capacitores de desacople. Basta que uno de ellos esté en corto o, con una gran fuga para causar esa elevación de temperatura. También puede ocurrir lo mismo con algún diodo o transistor interno de una sección de funcionamiento aleatorio que no comprometería las funciones normales del procesador, pero se queda al margen, en estado vegetativo, consumiendo corriente fuera de control.
> 
> Para mi, ese procesador está dañado. No se te ocurra destapar el procesador para intentar cambiar los capacitores internos.


La fuente del pc en el que estaba montado tenia 4 condensadores dañados, se lo podría haber cargado? 

Bueno, me dices que no remplace los condensadores de mi placa, que los agregue por debajo, creo que por debajo no hay campo para soldar cualquier cosa, no entraría luego. 

Al hacer lo de los condensadores, si podría trabajar el bsel mod?
Ah y el e2140 me calienta a ~65° a veces cuando trabaja al tope, ~43° en reposo, en ese también varía el voltaje entre 1.23v y 1.34v
El cooler es malo? O lo dices porque si está dañado va a calentar mucho para cualquier cooler


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Jul 28, 2021)

Ok, bueno estaba probando el pentium d y comprobé que no es mejor, y tengo que comprar las cosas próximamente. 

Osea que el e6600 calentara mucho mas con este cooler?


Ahí está mi pobre caja, ahí está mi placa, hay 4 capacitores 470uf 6.3v dañados entre el pcie y el southbridge
Ahí está mi pobre tarjeta de video, en la etiqueta de la parte de atrás dice "256mb - on board supporting 512mb"
Ya cambié los 6 capacitores 680uf 4v de las fases del cpu, faltan los 4 de 470uf 6.3v
Que quiere decir ese "512mb" en mi placa de video??


----------



## unmonje (Jul 29, 2021)

YeisonHuiZa dijo:


> Ok, bueno estaba probando el pentium d y comprobé que no es mejor, y tengo que comprar las cosas próximamente.
> 
> Osea que el e6600 calentara mucho mas con este cooler?
> 
> ...


Quiere decir que la memoria RAM de video de ESA placa tiene un tamaño de 512 Mega bytes, así de simple.

YeisonHuiZa : Si tu situación económica es algo comprometida, lo mejor es que, mantengas ese ordenador sin overcloking. Va a funcionar mas despacio pero al menos lo hará por bastante tiempo. Hoy para juegos necesitas al menos 4 núcleos y ya son pocos. Estoy usando 6 núcleos y 12 hilos y sin una placa de video acorde, tampoco doy la talla. Así que mejor nos calmamos,  ¿si ?    Abraso, no hay mal que dure 100 años.


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Jul 30, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> Quiere decir que la memoria RAM de video de ESA placa tiene un tamaño de 512 Mega bytes, así de simple.
> YeisonHuiZa : Si tu situación económica es algo comprometida, lo mejor es que, mantengas ese ordenador sin overcloking. Va a funcionar mas despacio pero al menos lo hará por bastante tiempo. Hoy para juegos necesitas al menos 4 núcleos y ya son pocos. Estoy usando 6 núcleos y 12 hilos y sin una placa de video acorde, tampoco doy la talla. Así que mejor nos calmamos,  ¿si ?    Abraso, no hay mal que dure 100 años.


Si pero gpuz y todo Windows me dice que mi placa tiene 256mb, como le subo o que?

Mmmm no espero jugar red dead redemption 2 ok!, solo espero jugar juegos de quizás el 2013 hacia abajo. Con el overclocking al la placa de video le aumento 5fps a cod 4 mw, y ha funcionado bastante tiempo...

Y bueno, si, algún día saldré de éstas xd


----------



## mcrven (Jul 30, 2021)

●●●●●●●●●


YeisonHuiZa dijo:


> Si pero gpuz y todo Windows me dice que mi placa tiene 256mb, como le subo o que?



Es se debe a que lleva instalada una RAM de 256 MB. Para que muestre 512 MB, se deben instalar memorias de esa capacidad.
Es Poco probable que lleve sockets para la ampliación y, los chips de memoria no se venden en los kioscos. Lo otro es que tengas equipos para hacer soldaduras en SMD.


----------



## Sparda236 (Jul 30, 2021)

Esos 512mb significa que los puede tomar de la RAM si es necesario, creo se llamaba turbo cache esa tecnología, era pésima..

los capacitores nuevos se ven bien, tu placa es bonita, y tienes buen arreglo de cables, le pones empeño a lo que haces.

solo es subir la grafica y sentirás diferencia brutal, el de los 6C/12T, llevas un Xeon?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 30, 2021)

YeisonHuiZa dijo:


> 256mb - on board supporting 512mb


256 mb instalados en la placa, pero soporta hasta 512 mb


----------



## unmonje (Jul 30, 2021)

YeisonHuiZa dijo:


> Si pero gpuz y todo Windows me dice que mi placa tiene 256mb, como le subo o que?
> 
> Mmmm no espero jugar red dead redemption 2 ok!, solo espero jugar juegos de quizás el 2013 hacia abajo. Con el overclocking al la placa de video le aumento 5fps a cod 4 mw, y ha funcionado bastante tiempo...
> 
> Y bueno, si, algún día saldré de éstas xd


La etiqueta dice que, esa placa tiene instalado 256 Mbytes *on board* , que soporta hasta 512 Mbytes en tipo de memoria DDR2


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Jul 30, 2021)

mcrven dijo:


> ●●●●●●●●●
> 
> 
> Es se debe a que lleva instalada una RAM de 256 MB. Para que muestre 512 MB, se deben instalar memorias de esa capacidad.
> Es Poco probable que lleve sockets para la ampliación y, los chips de memoria no se venden en los kioscos. Lo otro es que tengas equipos para hacer soldaduras en SMD.


Vale la pena esos 256mb extras?
No se puede hacer con la ram que ya tengo?
No tengo equipo para eso.


Sparda236 dijo:


> Esos 512mb significa que los puede tomar de la RAM si es necesario, creo se llamaba turbo cache esa tecnología, era pésima..
> 
> los capacitores nuevos se ven bien, tu placa es bonita, y tienes buen arreglo de cables, le pones empeño a lo que haces.
> 
> solo es subir la grafica y sentirás diferencia brutal, el de los 6C/12T, llevas un Xeon?


Ok, pésima? Quieres decir que si gasto mi tiempo ampliando esa memoria no valdría la pena?
Si bro, obvio que le pongo empeño a lo que hago, o si no, no tuviera es nada jajaja. 

Sisi subir de gráfica, solo tengo que ver si los sistemas de envío están confiables aquí en Venezuela para comprarla en otro país por ebay o algo. 

Que opinan de alguna radeon hd 69xx?

No tengo ningún xeon, no entiendo que me dice antes sparda


----------



## Sparda236 (Jul 30, 2021)

El del xeon es unmonje, HD69xx?....

si consigues una de esas necesitas darle muchos watts para moverla, te tocaria comprar fuente porque la que tienes ahora solo reventaria con la 6950.


----------



## analogico (Jul 30, 2021)

YeisonHuiZa dijo:


> La fuente del pc en el que estaba montado tenia 4 condensadores dañados, se lo podría haber cargado?
> 
> Bueno, me dices que no remplace los condensadores de mi placa, que los agregue por debajo, creo que por debajo no hay campo para soldar cualquier cosa, no entraría luego.



desarma los capacitores malos,
cosa que queden solo las patitas y ahi sueldas los nuevos







la 'placa  de la fuente es menos delicada, ahí si puedes desoldar los condensadores


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Jul 30, 2021)

Sparda236 dijo:


> El del xeon es unmonje, HD69xx?....
> 
> si consigues una de esas necesitas darle muchos watts para moverla, te tocaria comprar fuente porque la que tienes ahora solo reventaria con la 6950.


Hd6950 fue la que vi, es del 2010 y corre gta v jajajaja. He visto que lo xeons son buenos, pero no tengo ninguno.

Mmmm seguro que mi fuente no podría correr la hd6950??


analogico dijo:


> desarma los capacitores malos,
> cosa que queden solo las patitas y ahi sueldas los nuevos
> 
> 
> ...


Amigo le he realizado 2 cambios de 6 capacitores a mi placa y no he visto ningun problema xd.

Gracias por explicarme y evitar que me la tire 
Con el cambio de solo esos condensadores he visto que la tensión del procesador se mantiene mayormente bajo 1.3v, y hay como una pequeña mejor en rendimiento.

En cuanto a la gráfica, el core clock de stock es de 450mhz, lo había subido a 600mhz antes del cambio porque en 630mhz daba muchos fayos. Ahora me permite tenerlo estable a 640mhz y puedo subirlo a 680mhz hasta mas, pero se vuelve muy inestable. En cambio el clock memory no se deja subir mucho más de 600mhz, ya en 615mhz comienza a fallar y a 630mhz deja de funcionar.


----------



## Sparda236 (Jul 30, 2021)

YeisonHuiZa dijo:


> Hd6950 fue la que vi, es del 2010 y corre gta v jajajaja. He visto que lo xeons son buenos, pero no tengo ninguno.
> 
> Mmmm seguro que mi fuente no podría correr la hd6950??
> 
> ...


la HD6950 mueve GTA V, tu CPU no, y si, graba tu pc cuando pongas la GPU y la enciendas para ver los fuegos artificiales, esa gpu consume 200w ella sola.


Sparda236 dijo:


> la HD6950 mueve GTA V, tu CPU no, y si, graba tu pc cuando pongas la GPU y la enciendas para ver los fuegos artificiales, esa gpu consume 200w ella sola.


sabes que?, puedes conseguir una dell optiplex 745? 755?


Sparda236 dijo:


> la HD6950 mueve GTA V, tu CPU no, y si, graba tu pc cuando pongas la GPU y la enciendas para ver los fuegos artificiales, esa gpu consume 200w ella sola.
> 
> sabes que?, puedes conseguir una dell optiplex 745? 755?


Las optiplex 745 son soldaditos sobredesarrollados, su VRM aguanta cpus de 130w, le pones un Q6600 y 8GB de ram como yo, y luego le mandas gpu?

uso una placa base 0rf703, 745 MT en un gabinete Gateway BTX.


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Jul 31, 2021)

Sparda236 dijo:


> la HD6950 mueve GTA V, tu CPU no, y si, graba tu pc cuando pongas la GPU y la enciendas para ver los fuegos artificiales, esa gpu consume 200w ella sola.
> 
> sabes que?, puedes conseguir una dell optiplex 745? 755?
> 
> ...


Kajajaja ya se que mi pc no corre gta v . 

Voy a averiguar esa que me dices y estoy avisando.


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Jul 31, 2021)

He visto el optiplex 745 a 60$ y el 755 alrededor de eso. 

Podría vender mi pc y comprarme ese?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2021)

Anda bien esa maquinita Optiplex 745 , es la que tengo en uso , solo fijate con cuanta memoria y con que micro te la venden


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Jul 31, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Anda bien esa maquinita Optiplex 745 , es la que tengo en uso , solo fijate con cuanta memoria y con que micro te la venden


Ok lo tomaré en cuenta


----------



## Sparda236 (Jul 31, 2021)

La 745 es una bestia, le metes 8GB de ram y un Q6600 como yo ya te digo que notaras el cambio, a mi me decian que el Q6600 es muy viejo, que se iba a morir con w11, ahi anda a 5% de uso jajajaja, es un soldado.


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Ago 1, 2021)

Sparda236 dijo:


> La 745 es una bestia, le metes 8GB de ram y un Q6600 como yo ya te digo que notaras el cambio, a mi me decian que el Q6600 es muy viejo, que se iba a morir con w11, ahi anda a 5% de uso jajajaja, es un soldado.


Ok jajaaj ya se que hacer e.e


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Ago 5, 2021)

Oigan chicos, estuve indagando, encontré que los e2xxx no están diseñados para trabajar con fsb a 1066mhz, solo a 800mhz. Es cierto? 

También encontré que luego de hacer el bsel, en algunas placas, hay que aumentar la frecuencia base del procesador en la bios. Sí aumento de 800 a 1066, tengo que aumentar de 200 a 260 en bios. Es cierto??
También vi que mi placa soporta turbocache, y puede tomar 256mb de la ram para trabajar con ella, a su frecuencia, por lo que si tuviera las ram a 667mhz, esos 256mb de video compartidos trabajarían a esa velocidad, que es mayor que la de stock en la vram. Es cierto? 
Ahora mismo tengo las ram a 533mhz al igual que el stock de la vram. Es por esto que no puedo tocar mucho la frecuencia de la vram? Tengo la vram a 600mhz y cuando la subo de 630mhz deja de funcionar 

Pd: ya remplace todos los capacitores que estaban malos.


----------



## YeisonHuiZa (Ago 5, 2021)

Vi algo sobre realizar el overclock de la gpu en la bios por medio de algún mod en ella o algo así, nibitor? 
Un tipo pudo subirle la frecuencia de vram a 800mhz. Alguien me podría ayudar?


----------

